

H-indices: Feynman and Einstein just aren't that impressive anymore - _delirium
http://computinged.wordpress.com/2011/08/04/h-indices-and-how-academic-publishing-has-changed-feynman-and-einstein-just-arent-that-impressive-anymore/

======
logjam
H-indices and "impact factors" are easy to game, e.g., cite your own work and
those in your department (or in tête-à-tête arrangements with outside
colleagues) repeatedly in work you publish.

